# Dear Chief letter



## cda (Apr 10, 2012)

Well my day was good, I wrote a dear Chief letter.

Dear Chief,

    Here I set with iPhone in hand writing about a stupid man. " as one great philosopher Chief once said"

But anyway see what happens, not to serious.

So how was your day????


----------



## fatboy (Apr 10, 2012)

..............:?:............???????


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 11, 2012)

It's always a good day if your Chief's eats chocolate; owns a shrimp boat and says "stuff happens".  

Francis


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 11, 2012)

fatboy said:
			
		

> ..............:?:............???????


Have any good stories . . . http://www.policeone.com/bizarre/articles/3197907-P1-Humor-Corner-Dear-Chief-Sorry-I-screwed-up/

Gypsum wall board sure covers a lot of mistakes!

Francis


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 11, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> Well my day was good, I wrote a dear Chief letter.Dear Chief,
> 
> Here I set with iPhone in hand writing about a stupid man. " as one great philosopher Chief once said"
> 
> ...


pretty good, haven't had a dear chief in awhile...but we have had few in the department that have made for some good laughs a week or two later.  Glad to hear it wasn't serious.


----------



## brudgers (Apr 11, 2012)

You will be ok, just so long as your "Deer Chief" isn't of the "in the headlights" variety.


----------

